# Membership renewal



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ok time to renew my membership ,just a bit confused two years Â£45 +Â£10 postage? is that right or am I missing something?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hi Andrew

Yes, that's correct.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks off to the shop then.


----------

